# Ich suche jemanden dem ich mein RM7 anvertrauen kann.



## Funbiker07 (22. August 2007)

Geiles Downhill/freeridebike mit speziallack. Bei interrese bitte melden unter [email protected] oder 0173/7158793
Preis Verhandelbar


----------



## bestmove (22. August 2007)

So wird das nichts und wenn du noch 20 Threads aufmachst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (22. August 2007)

ich würd's sogar für nix nehmen.


----------

